# Small dent on my Cannondale aluminum frame...



## GigatonPunch (Sep 20, 2014)

I found a small dent on the top tube of my Cannondale aluminum frame after parking my bike for five minutes. Someone must have dropped their lock on my frame. There are not sharp creases or cracks (that are visible, at least).

Besides the cosmetic damage, does this dent compromise the reliability of my frame? Is it dangerous to ride? Will the life of the frame be much shorter because of the dent?

Thanks.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

If it was mine, I'd ride it. It doesn't look like it poses any danger, but it's right there on the top tube where it's easy to monitor.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

It is not dangerous. There's little torsional stress mid-span to work the dent back and forth into a crack. Even if a crack were to form, you'd likely see it long before the tube failed, despite aluminum's relatively fast failure mode.

That bike now has character. Ride it as such, and enjoy.


----------



## Bill Silverman (Apr 2, 2007)

Not a problem. I have a CAAD6 Optimo with a couple dents in the top tube and down tube. Your dent is in a non-critical area. I'd ride it.


----------



## Romanlotus (10 mo ago)

Bill Silverman said:


> Not a problem. I have a CAAD6 Optimo with a couple dents in the top tube and down tube. Your dent is in a non-critical area. I'd ride it.
> [/QUO





Bill Silverman said:


> Not a problem. I have a CAAD6 Optimo with a couple dents in the top tube and down tube. Your dent is in a non-critical area. I'd ride it.


CAAD6 isn't Optimo. CAAD7 is


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

I had a Cannondale mt bike that I purchased brand new back in the 90's that had a small dent on the seat tube. They gave me a discount on it. Never caused a problem.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

22-14 = 8 year old thread


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Camilo said:


> 22-14 = 8 year old thread


Less than 10 years, so not an official "dredge". In an official thread dredge (10 years or more), the dredger has to buy beer for everybody else in the thread.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

He's going to fix everything in the world and he's going to start here..... .... and now!!!


Romanlotus said:


> CAAD6 isn't Optimo. CAAD7 is


I'll have a Pilzner Urquell!


----------

